# "Copper" Fry Pan



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

I got a couple of these fry pans on sale a couple of months ago and really like them. There is no name on the pan and I've thrown away the packaging so don't know if they are the Gotham or Red Copper or none of these variety.

They clean up well, don't scratch, food doesn't stick and I was very skeptical when I purchased them.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I stick with Swiss Diamond, Le Creuset, Lodge and Emile Henry. Yes, I'm an old school cook; let the makers of "food forward" sue me.


----------



## BigDrew1224 (Jan 7, 2017)

I picked up one of the Red Copper pans about a month ago, and love it. About the best nonstick pan that I've used, and agree, clean up is super easy.


----------



## Toyman (May 4, 2016)

Not a big fan of any coated pans. My frying pans are made up of Griswold cast iron that's 50-100 years old and new(er) carbon steel pans. Both need seasoning and fat, but all are incredibly non-stick once seasoned. I'm confident they can last a few more generations.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Truth be known, the Copper Chef commercials did suck me in on their square pan cookware set and after some use I will tell you that it will scratch and you do have to use just a tiny bit of oil or cooking spray. Otherwise it's been a pleasant experience. However, looking at what at least two of the consumer watch organizations had to say about the Red Copper and Gotham pans in their product reviews of same can quickly dampen a prospective purchaser's enthusiasm! I think I will stick with our Calphalon Tri-Ply and our Le Creuset Cast Iron cookware.


----------



## Mr.D (Aug 2, 2015)

eagle2250 said:


> Truth be known, the Copper Chef commercials did suck me in on their square pan cookware set and after some use I will tell you that it will scratch and you do have to use just a tiny bit of oil or cooking spray. Otherwise it's been a pleasant experience. However, looking at what at least two of the consumer watch organizations had to say about the Red Copper and Gotham pans in their product reviews of same can quickly dampen a prospective purchaser's enthusiasm! I think I will stick with our Calphalon Tri-Ply and our Le Creuset Cast Iron cookware.


I have not heard the best reviews for these new pans from someone I know that purchased one.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Alas, 
the dark surprise and biggest disappointment is that the Copper Chef apparently uses no actual copper in the construction of his pans, other than the pans color! Oddly, as we continue to use our pan, the sticking issue seems to be becoming even more of an issue. :crazy:


----------



## DougN (Feb 6, 2016)

I had read some reviews of the Copper Chef and consumers did pan (pun intended) it and cited the pan did not have any copper in it. People were not pleased with the purchase of this particular pan. I did some research since my wife expressed an interest in it after seeing the infomercial.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

My Swiss Diamond pans are remarkable un-sticky. My crepe pan and my pancake griddle don't even require greasing at all and they're years old.

And, no, I don't any stock in the company. Nor in Le Creuset, Emile Henry, Lodge or Revereware. I happily cook with all these products.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

DougN said:


> I had read some reviews of the Copper Chef and consumers did pan (pun intended) it and cited the pan did not have any copper in it. People were not pleased with the purchase of this particular pan. I did some research since my wife expressed an interest in it after seeing the infomercial.


LOL. ....and then some of us never do learn from our mistakes. This past weekend those "As Seen On TV" infomercials got me again...my most recent potential faux pas being the purchase of their Power Air Fryer XL, promising the ability to deep fry that chicken, those potato fries and blooming onions, absent all that grease and up to 80% less of those dastardly calories that add on extra pounds....and (off in the distance) SWMBO continues to claim she is tasked with raising one more child than I (or the world) am(are) giving her credit for. :crazy:


----------



## Mr.D (Aug 2, 2015)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Alas,
> the dark surprise and biggest disappointment is that the Copper Chef apparently uses no actual copper in the construction of his pans, other than the pans color! Oddly, as we continue to use our pan, the sticking issue seems to be becoming even more of an issue. :crazy:


"Truth in advertising" I guess...LOL!


----------



## DougN (Feb 6, 2016)

Please tell us how the Air Fryer works out! My wife has watched that informercial too.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

I bought my wife a few Mauviel pans a few years ago. Never used them once. 

Cheers, 

BSR


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

DougN said:


> Please tell us how the Air Fryer works out! My wife has watched that informercial too.


So far I can only tell you that the Air Fryer turns out a very reasonable facsimile of a french fry. Tastes pretty good, but doesn't hold a sprinkle of salt/seasoning as well as the real deal. The wife tells me I can do without the salt(). Next up, it's going to be fried chicken! :thumbs-up:


----------



## ThomGault (Oct 6, 2016)

eagle2250 said:


> So far I can only tell you that the Air Fryer turns out a very reasonable facsimile of a french fry. Tastes pretty good, but doesn't hold a sprinkle of salt/seasoning as well as the real deal.


Do you salt as soon as it's out of the fryer and before it cools? It makes a difference.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
We dumped the fries from the basket of the air fryer onto a platter. It was after the fries made their way to our individual plates that they were salted. They were still hot, perhaps closer to very warm, when the salt was applied. Perhaps therein lies our problem? Next time we will apply the salt to them immediately after they come out of the fryer. Thank you, ThomGault, for the advice. :thumbs-up:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^ An update:

The Air Fryer turns out a pretty fair rendition of a Bloomin Onion, though not quite as crispy as Outback's version and I prefer the "air" fried chicken it puts out to chicken fried in oil! I find myself becoming increasingly happy with this product.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^ An update:
> 
> The Air Fryer turns out a pretty fair rendition of a Bloomin Onion, though not quite as crispy as Outback's version and I prefer the "air" fried chicken it puts out to chicken fried in oil! I find myself becoming increasingly happy with this product.


I am waiting until I find one at a thrift store. lol All of my Le Creuset and All-Clad cookware has been thrifted. I do have several pieces of Lodge that were picked up at their outlet in South Pittsburgh (Tennessee).


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Sounds like a plan!
We bought ours at Kohl's, on sale. We were also able to apply a 30% discount coupon and $35 Kohl's bucks against the purchase. Full retail pricing claimed to be $179 and we walked out the door with the fryer costing us just over $70...not bad,eh?


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Sounds like a plan!
> We bought ours at Kohl's, on sale. We were also able to apply a 30% discount coupon and $35 Kohl's bucks against the purchase. Full retail pricing claimed to be $179 and we walked out the door with the fryer costing us just over $70...not bad,eh?


Hmmm... I just received a 30% off coupon in the mail yesterday. The last several they sent to us were only 15% off. Perhaps it's a sign...


----------



## Marysia93 (Feb 10, 2017)

Well I'm using ceramic coated pan but definitely will check this copper pans as you recommend them


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Picked up a new kitchen toy about a month and a half back and have since been playing with it, in an effort to assess it's potential to become a part of our cooking and dining habits...I got sucked in by those incessant "Power Pressure Cooker XL ads on TV. So far, so good. We prepared a mess of Osso-Bucco the other night in record time; braised two whole chickens in not much longer than the blink of an eye, that the family is still raving about and tonight we will be trying the recipe for chicken pot pie. Will report on the results tomorrow, but am hopeful this gadget is going to prove to be the 'real deal!'


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Regarding the outcome of the "chicken potpie" experiment, I've gotten much better results, in terms of appearance, baking the dish in a conventional oven. The flavor was about the same, prepared in the pressure cooker, as compared to being cooked in the oven and the cooking time was greatly reduced. However, the visual impact of the pressure cooker dish was far less appealing that that of the dish prepared in the oven! Alas, it appears that Eric Fleiss is loose with the truth in his damned infomercials. LOL.


----------



## Fragrancelover (Jul 7, 2017)

your link doesnot work  i want to see them before letting you know what brand it is


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I use a pressure canner to can. Cooking for me is much too pleasant an activity to rush. Slow Food has the right idea.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^My friend,
I agree with you completely regarding the nature of cooking a fine meal in one's own kitchen. However, when pressed for time and faced with a houseful of starving 'grand heathens', a pressure cooker can be a convenient option for whipping up a quick and tasty meal for the thundering hoards! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Ah, something I have no experience with, being bereft thereof. 

It always seemed a good idea but was never able to get the blamed pressure cooker to work the way it was described. No doubt another of my many technological deficiencies. Anyway, I'm off to start tomorrow's beans soaking, and begin the long sponge for tomorrow's loaf. Then there is the dehydrator full of tomatoes to bag up and another batch to start. The sauerkraut seems to be coming along well, also. Anyone want to come up to Portland and help me eat some of this?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Uh-oh! Just received another of those darned 30% discount coupons from Kohls, rumored home of the "Just as seen on TV" cookware gimmicks. Perhaps it's time to make a run to Palm Bay Shopping Center and see if they have any new toys for us to play with...yes, no? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Not IMO. If I see a cookware gimmick through the swinging doors at one of my favorite restaurants, I'm on it. But just because it was on TV? Not a chance.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I must be one sick puppy, one addicted to bargains! With a 30% off coupon, a $!0 coupon and $20 in Kohl's bucks in hand, the wife and I headed offf to the Kohl's store in Palm Bay. In spite of my past less than perfect experience(s) with Red Copper cookware, we found a Red Copper Grill and Griddle Pan, originally priced at $59 and on sale for $39. After applying the discount coupons and the Kohl's bucks (that would have expired and been worth nothing, had we not used them), we walked out of the store with the griddle for about the cost of the sales tax! Now how does one resist a deal like that? LOL. :amazing:


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

I tend to be nonresistant when it comes to bargains. Which might explain about 8 of the same shirt and other items in my closet. But I just think of it as "dollar averaging"!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I am just a bit paranoid about things that seem too good to be true. Too often they are.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^My friend,
the wisdom inherent in your logic is unarguable, but in this instance for the price of the taxes paid, I get to complete an observational study of one of our local wild life, the blond haired, double breasted SWMBO, as she tries to sneak the griddle back to Kohls and save me from myself! LOL.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Oldsarge said:


> Cooking for me is much too pleasant an activity to rush. Slow Food has the right idea.


Exactly! A rushed meal is a poorly executed meal with no love. My fondest cooking memories are of my mother starting the turkey on Thanksgiving eve to slow cook. Then, all day, the kitchen was a constant blur of activity and new and incredible aromas assaulted my senses. It was magical the way that it all came together. God, I miss those days.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Andy said:


> I tend to be nonresistant when it comes to bargains. Which might explain about 8 of the same shirt and other items in my closet. But I just think of it as "dollar averaging"!


Our fearless leader, I like the cut of your jib! It's good to know I'm not alone in my retail predilection(s) LOL.


----------

